# "The X-Cube" Kickstarter Project - $43,000+ so far



## adragast (Jun 13, 2013)

*X-Cube*

Anyone has seen this?

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danec/the-x-cube

Pretty cool, so I thought I would share... Seems it is going to happen.


----------



## kcl (Jun 14, 2013)

adragast said:


> Anyone has seen this?
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danec/the-x-cube
> 
> Pretty cool, so I thought I would share... Seems it is going to happen.



I saw it today  It seems really cool!


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jun 14, 2013)

Didn't e3cubestore make something like this? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2013)

TanookiTrev said:


> Didn't e3cubestore make something like this? Or am I mistaken?



I think that was called the cross cube


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 14, 2013)

More info and the maybe trouble it might get, here: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=24887


----------



## pjk (Jun 18, 2013)

Currently (at the time of writing this) has over 1000 backers contributing over $43,000.









> The X-Cube was invented using a 3D printer. Now that the X-Cube has been prototyped, I want to share it with everyone. This is a fundraising campaign to bring the X-Cube to mass production.



What are your thoughts?


----------



## CY (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm really really excited about this cube. I've always dreamed of such a cube, didn't know it was real. When will it be out for purchase?


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jun 18, 2013)

Username said:


> I think that was called the cross cube



But if it's the same concept the name is irrelevant. Or is this puzzle different....?


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2013)

TanookiTrev said:


> But if it's the same concept the name is irrelevant. Or is this puzzle different....?



It's different


----------



## CY (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh I see, July 7th. Hope it'll get mass-produced for cheaper prices, but I'm gonna back this up too


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2013)

so its basically like 2 3x3x5s fused together

cool, but i'd rather just have a fully functional proportional 3x3x5


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys, it seems like Calvin will mass produce an identical puzzle, along with a half cross, or L-cuboid as he calls it, and a 3x3x5. Now, the problem isn't that many maker make similar puzzles, I mean, we all have a ton of different 3x3's. And the mechanism is likely not the same. But this could likely cause a lot controversy. Because the X-Cube got a lot of attention thanks to it's viral video and reddit, many non-cubers that have no idea a lot of similar puzzles already exist will think he was the first, and I can see the cubing community bashing him for this, even though I personally think it's just good that more people get interested in cubing. It's also possible that Calvin will try to sue him, as he has a patent pending for it I think, but this Kickstartet guy has made his project open source, so any one can refine the mechanism, reproduce it or 3D-print it themselves, and he's all cool about it, something I'm missing in the cubing community. But on the other hand, unlike Calvin, he's not making a living out of puzzles. So, what do you think? Here's the link to Calvin's announcement btw: http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25653&p=302655#p302655



CY said:


> Oh I see, July 7th. Hope it'll get mass-produced for cheaper prices, but I'm gonna back this up too



Usually with Kickstarter, the final retail price is higher. However, there are many different pledge levels on this one, all with the same reward. And for some odd reason, the early birds are cheaper. Anyway, based on the project site, I'd guess it will sell for 30-40$, but hopefully lower.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 19, 2013)

What I think? Calvin has props, as explained on TP forum at length. It was clear it was patented already yet the Kickstart guy proceeded anyway. That means own risk.

I think a lot of people are going to be out their money though.. that is bad.

Wait and see what is going to happen.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2013)

if calvin patented it first then ihope he mass projuices it and 3x3x5 and L cube, i've wanted a proportional 3x3x5 for like 7 years but i suck at modding


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 21, 2013)

Its mass producet by Calvin


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 22, 2013)

Pre-ordered a blue one from Calvin just last night  

The L cube and the 3x3x5 are also available for pre-ordering.


----------



## Cuber1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Very cool....:tu


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 21, 2014)

*New X-cube, fraud? What are your thoughts?*

So I came across this today, https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danec/the-x-cube . It's an X-cube just like the one that already exists by Calvin puzzles and a few other designers but some how hes managed to get alot of money for his Kikstarter. Here is a blog as well http://xcubeproject.blogspot.com/

What are your thoughts? I kinda don't think its ok for him to go around saying he invented it. But like the Rubiks 3x3 there are a ton of companies making them.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 21, 2014)

I remember seeing that a long time ago on Kickstarter. I almost backed it but held off for reasons I don't remember. I checked on it a little while later and people were starting to question him about why his puzzle was already being sold on sites like Amazon (it wasn't his but Calvin's). But what bugged me most about the whole thing is that he said Calvin's puzzle was a knock-off of his puzzle when people started to question him about it. I never checked on it again until now.


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2014)

"This project was successfully funded on Jul 7, 2013."

It's an old kickstarter. The guy had an idea (the puzzle wasn't really new, but the idea of mass producing it was), although he didn't move quickly enough and it turned out Calvin had already had it in the production pipeline and just hadn't made it public yet. Once Calvin's version came out a lot of speedcubers bought it instead (I have one, for instance) and I'm not sure what happened with the kickstarter guy... I haven't heard of a second version being mass-produced.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 21, 2014)

qqwref said:


> "This project was successfully funded on Jul 7, 2013."
> 
> It's an old kickstarter. The guy had an idea (the puzzle wasn't really new, but the idea of mass producing it was), although he didn't move quickly enough and it turned out Calvin had already had it in the production pipeline and just hadn't made it public yet. Once Calvin's version came out a lot of speedcubers bought it instead (I have one, for instance) and I'm not sure what happened with the kickstarter guy... I haven't heard of a second version being mass-produced.



he posted on /r/cubers today with a link saying they will be sold for $30 from august 2014, but there are 7 left from the first batch and they are being sold for $45 each

calvins version is $29 from hknowstore


----------



## megaminxwin (May 21, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I'm not sure what happened with the kickstarter guy... I haven't heard of a second version being mass-produced.



It looks like he's going to finally release it in August, if this page is to be believed. He seems quite annoyed about everyone calling his a knockoff as well.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (May 21, 2014)

The facebook page if anyone wanted to know https://www.facebook.com/TheXCube
Seems he was on the Steve Harvey show today too according to the fb page


----------

